# Older Grizzly Greyish Blue ....



## Dman1114 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello....

I just picked me up an older G1008 Mill......


The coolant and the oil have basically eaten away or softened the paint.   

So now i have it stripped down and I'm gonna be giving it a paint job.

The head is pretty clean so I'm just gonna paint Tower and the base.

I would like to keep it close to the same color.


Anyone know where to get some paint that will match?   what paint to use??


This is a first for me so i really don't know much about painting machinery....


----------



## coffmajt (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had good luck going to an auto paint store and having them mix a machine enamel to match whatever color sample I bring along -  Hope this helps == Jack


----------

